# Need help packing loose powder for traveling!



## l1lvague (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello ladies!
I need urgent help.
I'm going on vacation starting tonight... and I haven't packed yet!
I need help packing my loose powders (example: BARE MINERALS FOUNDATION!) How can you pack it so it wouldn't spill during car rides or in my bag (I need touch ups so I will be carrying it around all day long in my purse)? I def. don't want it to spill in my bag...again like it did last time! Please help!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

I think BM sells a compact for your purse.  In a pinch a little paper tape would probably secure it.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 22, 2007)

I've put tape over the sifter holes before.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 22, 2007)

if you need to touch up during the day, try stuffing a powder puff and some napkin/toilet paper between the lid and the sift (you need to stuff enough in there so the puff covers the holes and will not move around)


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2007)

I would just make sure the jars is tight & like the above said, put tape on the sifter holes.


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 22, 2007)

ooo thank you guys! I acutally put bandaid on it after i cut it in pieces.. i didn't have tape and couldn't go out to buy it! I put cottons on top of it also so it's tight! thanks girls!


----------

